
Disposable emails for safe spam free shopping - genesem
http://couponinbox.com
======
genesem
Instant emails with no signup or password, temporary and 100% anonymouse.
Great to get that spammy offers and promotions instad of your regular email
box. Also, it provides safebox to open received emails that protect from
harmful scripts in messages. Even access log is off.

